# Warwickshire meet-15th Feb!!!



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello folks,

January has proved to be a bit of a mad one so I'm now planning the first 2007 meet for the Warwickshire area. 

This will be an evening meet at The George in The Tree where we held our Xmas meet, which you can read about and see pics of here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=50

The food was pretty good and they have LARGE puddings and lots of parking. Plus it is close for folks from motorways and so on. 8)

Meeting time will be 7pm in the main car park signposted off the roundabout:

The George in the Tree 
Kenilworth Road, 
Balsall Common, 
Berkswell, 
West Midlands 
CV7 7EX Tel. 01676 533118 Fax. 01676 535929

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =7&out.y=8

All are very welcome, if you've not been to a meet before and are around the Warwick/Solihull/South West Bham etc or fancy a little drive over from even further afield then come and see what it is all about. 

This evening meet will be followed by a weekend cruise in early March, date to be confirmed and hopefully hooking up with some of the other regional reps. 

Please add your name to the thread if you can make the 8th and I look forward to seeing you all then.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Emma,

Should be ok for this one - especially as it's just down the road from me!

Warren.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

how can i refuse such a great offer,
count me in Emma,and i will try and coax bobo out of the woods for this one


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> how can i refuse such a great offer,
> count me in Emma,and i will try and coax bobo out of the woods for this one


Nice one Fraser, my son!!!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I'll be there.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll be there too :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll check my diary, although I don't have a diary...

I'll be there I'm sure 

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

All good news folks, looking forward to seeing you! 8)

Anymore for anymore? Mirth, merriment and a high brow discussion of TV viewing habits all on offer!! :lol: 

And steak and chips. :wink:


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

I'll be there!  

Gill


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Count me in Emma


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Just a maybe at the mo.

Will be in S3 though. TT is going Monday 

Steve


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

TT Law said:


> Just a maybe at the mo.
> 
> Will be in S3 though. TT is going Monday
> 
> Steve


Going?????  Where pourquoi????? :? 

S3 allowed, but the drinks are on you. 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Well if everyone is feeling generous as it's my birthday a few days later. And buys me pressies i could be tempted up North....

Emma can i sleep in your Office


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Well if everyone is feeling generous as it's my birthday a few days later. And buys me pressies i could be tempted up North....
> 
> Emma can i sleep in your Office


No presents for dodgy family saloon drivers! :lol:

yes, the office has a comfy sofa bed!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Well if everyone is feeling generous as it's my birthday a few days later. And buys me pressies i could be tempted up North....
> ...


No pressies...Well im not gunna come then <humph>


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> No pressies...Well im not gunna come then <humph>


I'll buy you a pint mate 

Nick


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

Count me in too!...just need to check the calendar at the office!


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

robthebubble said:


> Count me in too!...just need to check the calendar at the office!


Nice one, looking good so far, I'll book us all in nearer the time but I think they'll fit us in!  :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

congrats on fitting the phatbox rob,
cant wait for a demo of your handy work, it has to be better than mine


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> congrats on fitting the phatbox rob,
> cant wait for a demo of your handy work, it has to be better than mine


I doubt it!....they don't call me Bodge-job-Bob for nothing...well actually they don't call me that, I just made it up!

Just need to put a few more albums on it!


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

robthebubble said:


> YOGIBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > congrats on fitting the phatbox rob,
> ...


Rob will be available for those handy mods in the car park after the meal......I want a Phatbox actually...sick of never finding the tracks I want on the ipod...hmmmmmmm......tool box, glue, sellotape...whats your hourly rate.... :wink: :roll:


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> robthebubble said:
> 
> 
> > YOGIBEAR said:
> ...


Well you know me, I'm not cheap!....but I might be able to sort you out....only because its you! :-*


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhh
love at the first sign of a new toy


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh
> love at the first sign of a new toy


 :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

I will see if i can copy my phatnoise fies on to cd for you, to enhance you listening pleasure with my music selection--NOT [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> I will see if i can copy my phatnoise fies on to cd for you, to enhance you listening pleasure with my music selection--NOT [smiley=behead.gif]


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] Please don't! :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

hope this is still on Emma, after the last epic? :lol:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Indeed this is still on, I'll be booking a table! 

Anymore for anymore?!! 8)


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Some snow is forecast apparently!! Wear warm hats, gloves and be ready for snowball fights!! :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

I hear the yellow snowballs are the best 8)


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> I hear the yellow snowballs are the best 8)


No. No. No. [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

One of those lifelong pieces of advice, never eat yellow snow!

[smiley=sick2.gif]

I'll see how the weather looks Thursday evening, still planning to come down, but not if it snows.

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nem said:


> I'll see how the weather looks Thursday evening, still planning to come down, but not if it snows.
> 
> Nick


I'll be bringing a trusty St Bernard and a shovel and my thermals. :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll bring my tobogan and a long length of rope: we can use one of our 4x4's to tow it around :lol:


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

Oooo...I can practice my snowboarding!...


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Nem said:


> One of those lifelong pieces of advice, never eat yellow snow!
> 
> [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> ...


Should stop snowing by 1000hrs in the morning.

I hope you come I need the alarm beep enabling on my S3 :wink:

Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TT Law said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > One of those lifelong pieces of advice, never eat yellow snow!
> ...


I'll certainly see what I can do mate. Do you knwo if the S3 isthe same connection as the MK1 or MK2 TT tho, as I've not got the cable for the newer connections I'm afraid.

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Table is booked for 7.15 - 7.30 so I hope to see everyone tomorrow! 

Warning - anyone puts snow down my neck and I'll slap them. :wink:


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> Table is booked for 7.15 - 7.30 so I hope to see everyone tomorrow!
> 
> Warning - anyone puts snow down my neck and I'll slap them. :wink:


really!! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> Warning - anyone puts snow down my neck and I'll slap them. :wink:


Hit me! Hit me!


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

There is currently pretty heavy snow round by me, I am snowed in as my car park and two roads down to any form of main road are on an untreated hill and its sheet ice under a few centimetres of snow!! Great on foot, not so much fun on 4 wheels at the moment!  

Forecast says it "could" be raining by later so I am going to keep an eye on the weather and the forecast and take a call in a bit when I can see the state of the roads. Obviously I don't want people battling through snow especially if they've spent the day doing the same! Unless it melts a bit I can't physically get down the hill! :roll: 

Pete says he has 7cm.... :wink:  

Can folks keep an eye on the thread/let me know weather by them etc. 8)

Right, time to make a snow man!! :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> Can folks keep an eye on the thread/let me know weather by them etc. 8)


The outlook today is one of snow, the east midlands are currently under about 2 inches.

The snow, however, is not the main danger on the roadsthis moring. Is the F$%^&*" IDIOTS WHO CAN'T DRIVE! Yes it's snowing, but the main roads are totally clear, not even slush yet, but they still continue to drive at 2 miles a day, and break for no reason at all. The're the ones who are going to cause the accidents, not the white slipery stuff covering the side roads.

Anyway, have a good day everyone.

Nick


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Nem said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > Can folks keep an eye on the thread/let me know weather by them etc. 8)
> ...


Mr. Angry is available all week for very reasonable fees. :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well it's still snowing, but only very fine and slow.

All the roads here are 100% clear.

If it stays like that, I'm still up for coming down, depends what it's like down there tho?

Nick


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Nem said:


> Well it's still snowing, but only very fine and slow.
> 
> All the roads here are 100% clear.
> 
> ...


Snow has stopped here, although we woke up to about 7-10cms, so roads are still dicy.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

OK folks, just been out to do a check of the local area - I am officially STUCK in my car park at the top of a steep hill with no grit on it!! :roll: :lol:

Just watched an A4 Avant kerb his front wheel badly (  ) and a driver of a Z4 has just given up and left it whilst trying to leave my road!! :lol:

I continued on foot and whilst the main roads seem to be running OK they are certainly not brilliant and there are a lot of numptie drivers all over the place braking and swerving! :roll:

*Being sensible and being aware that some people have quite long journeys I propose shifting tonight's meet to next Thursday 15th at the same time and place. Maybe we can have their Valentines Day leftovers. :wink: *

Sorry if this causes inconvenience to people but a) I can't get out of here in a car! and b) the roads could be well dicey again by 11.00 p.m.

Please let me know how the 15th is for people and I'll shift the booking.  8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Next week is fine for me. Think it may actually be a good call to hold off tonight, if the roads are slushy now it's only going to freeze later on anyway.

Nick


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Next week OK for me. And a sensible decision, I think.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I will not be able to make next weekd due to being in France.

Have a good one.

Steve


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Sensible decision to cancel for tonight.

But the 15th is rather close to Fraser's do on 20th at The Plougth, Shustoke, geographically and date-wise.

Might I be so bold and suggest another joint meet on the 20th?

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Sensible decision to cancel for tonight.
> 
> But the 15th is rather close to Fraser's do on 20th at The Plougth, Shustoke, geographically and date-wise.
> 
> ...


Well it's even closer to mine on Sunday 18th 

I'd say have all 3 

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I think maybe leave things as they are at the moment as they are all quite close, but try and get some more joints in the future. I'm looking at a cruise early April (possibly 1st! :lol: ) after the North Wales one that I hope all will come to.....

Nem, looking likely for your 18th now and I was planning on coming over on the 20th as well, I'm a busy TT bee! 

Just walked to the shop near me - roads freezing nicely, I think they will be a bit evil later. If anyone does go out to play (Rob!!) take it steady!


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> I think maybe leave things as they are at the moment as they are all quite close, but try and get some more joints in the future. I'm looking at a cruise early April (possibly 1st! :lol: ) after the North Wales one that I hope all will come to.....
> 
> Nem, looking likely for your 18th now and I was planning on coming over on the 20th as well, I'm a busy TT bee!
> 
> Just walked to the shop near me - roads freezing nicely, I think they will be a bit evil later. If anyone does go out to play (Rob!!) take it steady!


Car had a good few inches of snow on it when I got home  .....could I be ar$ed in cleaning it off?!?!!?....could I b0ll0cks!....decided to watch TV instead! 

15th is fine with me....and should be OK for Nick's meet on the 18th!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Sensible decision to cancel for tonight.
> ...


I'd could go for that in the summer, but at this time of the year 3 meets in 5 days is overly optimistic.

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > TThriller said:
> ...


So you'll do Le Mans and The NÃ¼rburgring in one week, but not manage Warwick, Mansfield and Birmingham over 5 days!

Come on Dave!

:lol:

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I think as all the different meets have been arranged and I've had to shift tonight's meet to the 15th I am going to leave mine as it is rather than change dates again. I know a few folks have said they can do the 15th and that seems sensible given that it should have been tonight. I'd have gone for earlier in the week but its Valentines! :lol:

I am hoping to be at the 18th cruise with a mate and she has never even been in a TT before AFAIK, so that will be funny! 8) 20th also looking hopeful although having just had some work emails I may have to be in Southampton that day...  :x


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

The 15th should be ok for me- i think :?

Perhaps next time (snow permitting :wink: ) we all get together we should try and do a sort of rota for all us central people so it can be a even spread,

But i will still come to Emmas do as she gave me here phone no today [smiley=iloveyou.gif] 
Its been a long time since it happened last


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> The 15th should be ok for me- i think :?
> 
> Perhaps next time (snow permitting :wink: ) we all get together we should try and do a sort of rota for all us central people so it can be a even spread,
> 
> ...


i think a rota is an excellent idea, its just all gone a bit to pot this month coz of the stoooooooopid snow. :roll: :x lets sort it out at one of the 3 meets!! :lol: 

And Fraser.....you smooth talker you. :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> The 15th should be ok for me- i think :?
> 
> Perhaps next time (snow permitting :wink: ) we all get together we should try and do a sort of rota for all us central people so it can be a even spread,
> 
> ...


She gave me her number last night mate 

Beat you! 

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Nem said:


> YOGIBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > The 15th should be ok for me- i think :?
> ...


Gutted and crynig on my car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Bump :wink: 

Just to say that the forecast seems snow free this week, so hope to see folks at The George in the Tree on the 15th this week! 

Feel free to bring unwanted/reduced price Valentine's roses for me. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> Feel free to bring unwanted/reduced price Valentine's roses for me. :lol: :wink:


How about a 5L tub of virosol? Well it starts with a 'V'...



But seriously, if anyone wants a bottle of virosol, I've got a couple I can sell on for Â£10 each...?

Nick


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

Nem said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > Feel free to bring unwanted/reduced price Valentine's roses for me. :lol: :wink:
> ...


I'll take one off your hands Nick!....that's if it's anygood? :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's very good stuff indeed.

I'll bring 3 bottles with me and explain on the night.

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick, is this what goes on the wheels? Will it be OK on the qS wheels - I'm having some more lacquer problems on one and don't want to aggravate it whilst battling with dealer... :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> Nick, is this what goes on the wheels? Will it be OK on the qS wheels - I'm having some more lacquer problems on one and don't want to aggravate it whilst battling with dealer... :roll:


It is indeed. Not like the normal acidic stuff which can cause damage, this is a natural citrus based cleaner / de-greaser.

However I'd have to say be careful whatever you clean them with at the moment tho, any water under the damaged lacquer will cause problems.

If you want to take a bottle tho and keep it it'll be fineonce the wheels are sorted, and diluted it should be fine now, just keeping myself on the safe side.

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Table is booked, hope to see a good turn out tomorrow evening....

TT is filthy again despite washing and giving it some Megs at the weekend.....a spirited drive to, from and around APS removed its sparkle this morning! 

See you all tomorrow. 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll definatly be there, by myself tho as Kelly is working.

Washed mine this evening 

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Nick
still planning on being there but a favor to ask please :wink: 
Can you bring your vag com lead as my air bag light has come on- and off- and on again, 
i think my car thinks its xmas again

thanks


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry Em,

but Dave and I won't be able to make it tonight.  

Hope to see you again soon though.

Gill


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Nick
> still planning on being there but a favor to ask please :wink:
> Can you bring your vag com lead as my air bag light has come on- and off- and on again,
> i think my car thinks its xmas again
> ...


I'll bring the laptop then mate, no problem.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I've just polished the tailpipes, cleaned the glass inside and out and siliconed the window seals.

Be leaving in 20 mins, for a hopefully squeak free ride down.

See you lot soon.

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

im 10mins behind you nick
see you all there


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Safe drive down chaps, I'm starving as well!! Steak and chips!! :lol: 8)


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Cheers for coming along folks, and a big thanks to the abusive asbo-tastic ancient Focus idiots for the free abuse and amazingly bad wheelspin out of the car park..... :roll: :lol:

Nick, your car is now officially mental!!!   Sounds fabulous. 8)

Peter - No, I'm not spanking you and don't scare the poor waitress like that again..... :wink: but I do like that top down motoring sensation with the heated seats on and the wind deflector up...I'd forgotten how much fun it was..

Fraser & Rob, thanks for completing my "security" quartet. 

Next Warwickshire meet is going to be a cruise I think, hopefully getting some cross-regional action sorted :wink: , possibly 1st April. watch this space.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm home! In one piece 

Good meet indeed.

I'll get the alcantara cleaner for the brown stain on the passenger seat, thanks Peter! 

Nick (Mr 45'er)


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Nem said:


> I'm home! In one piece
> 
> Good meet indeed.
> 
> ...


Who's paying my cleaning bill, that's what I want to know! :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm home! In one piece
> ...


Errrmmm 

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick's little blast made me not want to get home so quickly last night, so I went for a little diversion after the meet. 

Why oh why do you find people even at 11.00 at night pootling along at 35 in a 60???? :x :roll: On the Fosse the other night I had some joker doing 30ish at 3.00 in the morning. Probably drunk. :x

Nick, cheers for the Virosl, will bring the cash on Sunday. Can I use it on things other than the car?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> Nick's little blast made me not want to get home so quickly last night, so I went for a little diversion after the meet.
> 
> Why oh why do you find people even at 11.00 at night pootling along at 35 in a 60???? :x :roll: On the Fosse the other night I had some joker doing 30ish at 3.00 in the morning. Probably drunk. :x
> 
> Nick, cheers for the Virosl, will bring the cash on Sunday. Can I use it on things other than the car?


It had the opposite reaction on me getting home, had a twat in a mgzr at 100 up behind me, it's quite scary at how fast mine now pulls from 100 and up to, well, *cough* 140 ish */cough* and how fast you can loose a zr if you want to.

The virosol can actually be used for a hell of a lot of things. Was cleaning the ceeling in the bathroom the other week with it diluted before re-painting 

Nick


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for sorting the meet Emma....good time was had by all that made it!

Nick, I think you should add your new goodies to your signature! :wink: All being well should see some of you on Sunday!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Done my sig 

Nick


----------

